# HOW TO: Chromium & Thunar



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 29, 2011)

On chrome when you make a download, "Show in folder" does not launch Thunar!
This is the fix:
Add this 2 lines on your ~/.xinitrc file:

```
export DE=xfce
export BROWSER=chrome
```
Kill Xserver and startx again to xfce. That's it 
Don't know if works on other DE like gnome or kde. (changing of course the DE variable)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 29, 2011)

This has always worked fine for me without those entries.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know why was not working on me without this entries but for any case is just a Plan B


----------

